# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Genjeshtra... Pse Shpesh Eshte Zgjidhje E Lehte...

## ABIGAIL

GENJESHTRA... 

NGA E KA PREJARDHJEN...

PSE PER NE NJEREZIT ESHTE SHPESH NJE ZGJIDHJE E LEHTE OSE NJE DALJE NGA SITUATA???

A MUND TA ANASHKALOJME???

SA HERE GENJEJME DHE PSE???

NDIHMON GJITHMONE GENJESHTRA???

A KA PASOJA???

CILEN DO TE ZGJIDHNIT: TE THOSHIT NJE GENJESHTER PER TE DALE NGA SITUATA APO TE MERRNIT GUXIM DHE TE THOSHIT TE VERTETEN CILADO QOFTE AJO???..............

                  ABIGAIL....

----------


## ALBA

mmmmmmmm genjeshtra ka lidur per te mbaruar pune dhe ato qe genjejn; ju ecin me mire punet se ato qe sgenjejn,kete e ka vertetuar jeta,sepse ato qe genjejn dhe mashtrojn sot bejn jete,ndersa i ndershmi dhe i sinqerti gjithmon fukara ngelel por,esht i ndershem kjo eshte kryesorja:

----------


## Shijakse

Po nganjeher eshte dhe e domosdoshme Genjeshtra!!!
Nje shembull
Nese burrat  do ti tregonin gruas gjithmon te verteten
Sdo kishte  asnje cift bashkshortor qe te jetonte bashke gjithmon.keshtu qe ...... e domosdoshme do mund ta permblidhja me nje fjale :shkelje syri:

----------


## linda_die_engel

Per mendimin tim nuk ka njeri qe nuk genjen ne kete bote dhe ai qe thote nuk genjej ne ate moment genjen.Por une vete do te merrja guzimin te thoja te verteten sido qe te jete ajo:

----------


## linda_die_engel

O ALBA_MAUSI,per mendimin tim ju meritoni titullin Moderatore e Forumit ,per zgjuarsine dhe shkathtesine qe keni ju.Dhe nuk ma merr mendja se ka shkrimtar qe ta kalon ty ne parodi ,se i qa fare mo .

----------


## ABIGAIL

Alba.... ti me sa duke ia paske dale mbane me genjeshtren....

te paska ecur.......

Une te them te drejten.... kame thene genjeshtra per te dale nga situata e veshtire.... padashur te genjej natyrisht, dhe me ka dale me keq........

Do preferoja te thosha te verteten ose ti shmangesha situates ose pergjigjes vetem e vetem qe te mos thoja genjeshtra....

Eshte e veshtire por jo e pamundshme.... :buzeqeshje:  

abigail....

----------


## ABIGAIL

Per SHIJAKSEN......

Po po........ ku te vajte mendja tek ciftet...........

Po te ishe e martuar do ta konsideroje te domosdoshme te genjeje burrin tend??????

Boo booo mjere ai qe do kete fatin te jetoje me ty.......

Une mendoj se nje njeri qe e do me te vertete nuk ke pse e genjen........

pa genjeshter e jotja Abigail......

----------


## ABIGAIL

BRAVO LINDA!!!!

Jam shume dakort me mendimin tend.

Jam e sigurte se do arrish shume gjera ne jete pa qene nevoja te thuash genjeshtra.....

Me respekt Abigail :buzeqeshje: ))))

----------


## Karamel Eyez

MARRE NGA FILMI I RI *"OCEAN'S ELEVEN"* kur Julia Roberts e pyet George Clooney (burrin e saj ne film).. "Pse te marr une ty prap? Ti me je genjeshtar dhe hajdut!" George ju drejtua "Une vetem genjeva se jam hajdut" Menjefjale genjeshtrat & shkemat ne shume situacione te ndihmojne por edhe te shkaterrojne.. varet tek njeriu, dhe situata sigurisht... Kaq kisha Ciaooo :O)

----------


## Shijakse

> _Postuar më parë nga ABIGAIL_ 
> *Per SHIJAKSEN......
> 
> Po po........ ku te vajte mendja tek ciftet...........
> 
> Po te ishe e martuar do ta konsideroje te domosdoshme te genjeje burrin tend??????
> 
> Boo booo mjere ai qe do kete fatin te jetoje me ty.......
> 
> ...


Pershendetje ABIGAIL.
Me vajti mendja tek ciftet,se jam dhe vete cift!!
Them se per momentin eshte e domosdoshme genjeshtra,se po te tregonin te verteten te gjithe ne momente delikate,do ishte nje katastrofe.
Dhe AI qe jeton me mua,spo me le rralle te genjej,Po nejse si i thon
E DI QE PO ME GENJE:PO GENJESHTRA PO ME PELQE

e lehte eshte me thene qe njeriun qe e don,ske pse e genjen
Por eshte e veshtir ta mbash kete thenie,ne jeten e perditshme...
Me respekt Shijakse :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Prototype

genjeshtra i ka kembet e shkurtra  :ngerdheshje: 
nje tip ky lol

----------


## korcaprincess

genjeshtrat te nxjerrin nga situata ndonjehere, por sic tha dhe proto i ka kembet e shkurtra.....

----------


## Amarildo_21

Korcarke, po cfare duhet bej une ketu moj

----------


## shkodrane82

hihiihih rrena si i thojme na ka shkodra...
Po te mos ishte ajo..ehuuuu kush e di se cfare do ishte bere tash....do ishim bere Pilaf te gjithe.....
RRenat pa dam jane te domosdoshme te te lejojne te jetosh lirshem...hiihiiii

----------


## oktapodi

Duhesh te genjesh qe te behet e juaja,

nje tip tjeter per te dy palet.

----------


## korcaprincess

> _Postuar më parë nga Amarildo_21_ 
> *Korcarke, po cfare duhet bej une ketu moj*


pse amarildo, i genjen shume vajzat ti keshtu  ?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Pogradecari

thone qe kush nuk di te genjeje nuk di se c'fare eshte e verteta!!!

sa per mua mendoj
kur njihesh me dike ben mire te thuash te verteten sepse ne te kundert ai/ajo do te doje apo simpatizoje ate qe ti krijove me genjeshtrat e tua dhe kur ti nje dite (kjo nuk diskutohet)  do te nxjerresh fytyren tende te vertete se kush je , ajo/ai  nuk diskutohet qe nuk do te te doje sepse ka rene ne dashuri me ate person qe ti krijove me genjeshtrat e tua 
pra si perfundim ti o genjeshtar/genjeshtare nuk fitove gje vetem se i tregove partnerit qe exzistojne dhe funderina kurse per veten tende ma mer mendja se do te ndjehesh like shit

kurse kur thua te verteten sado i ndyre qe te jesh(si puna ime)
do te dale dikush (6 bilion me duket po duhet pjestuar per 4) qe te te doje per kush je sado i ndyre qe te jesh
PRA E VERTETA ESHTE GOLD!!!!!!!!!! dhe besomeni nje arme e fuqishme

----------


## korcaprincess

pogradecar me pelqeu mendimi jot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## korcaprincess

> _Postuar më parë nga Pogradecari_ 
> kurse kur thua te verteten sado i ndyre qe te jesh(si puna ime)
> do te dale dikush (6 bilion me duket po duhet pjestuar per 4) qe te te doje per kush je sado i ndyre qe te jesh
> PRA E VERTETA ESHTE GOLD!!!!!!!!!! dhe besomeni nje arme e fuqishme [/B]


pogradecar, kush te ka thene qe je i ''ndyre''? jo per gje, po te kane genjyer se sje aspak i tille  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Pogradecari

thanx Gerta

----------

